# Christianity Explored



## Marrow Man (Mar 23, 2009)

Our church is thinking of using the Christianity Explored curriculum in our church. I've been "trained" (sort of) in the material, but I understand that different churches use it in a variety of ways and a variety of settings. The curriculum isn't very effective if no one comes to see it, of course. I would like to know from other PBers what sorts of ways you may have used the CE material in your churches, small groups, new member classes, whatever. Also, if you've used a different evangelism curriculum and would like to offer suggestions about the use of that material, this would be appreciated as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

Tim,

I have run Christianity Explored in the church I was pastoring, since 2001 and in a variety of contexts. We started with a groups of c14, (incl 4 Christian Table Leaders) and ran like that for 3 years. Then to boost awareness of the course in the church, we took the whole church through the course over a series of 10 Sunday evenings. I found that even long-established believers were thrilled by the wonder of God's grace in their lives and it was a great help to everyone to be reminded of these things again. Since then we have run the course 1-2-1 and most often in a home, using the DVDs.

As a pastor committed to expository Bible teaching, I loved the way Christianity Explored was expository evangelism. For the last year I have been working full time for Christianity Explored on the training side, and so my work is helping pastors, church leaders and evangelists to see that the power to change lives comes from the Word of God as we unpack, explain and apply it. That is the heart-beat of Christianity Explored.

If there is anything specific you want to ask, I will do my best to help.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful info, Craig!

BTW, I see that this is your first post on the PB. We ask that you include a signature with your posts (e.g., knowing that you are in the UK is very helpful!). If you look on the left side of the board, under the navigation box, you will see a link for signature requirement:



> All members of the Puritanboard must have a minimal "signature" in their User Control Panel that includes the following items:
> 
> First Name (or nickname)
> Ministry Position (if you are a Church Office holder)
> ...



You can change your signature through the User CP link at the top of the page. PM me if you have any questions.

And welcome to the Puritan Board, my friend!


----------

